# JCM 800 Phase Inverter tube



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm (still) in the process of shopping around for some decent tubes for my beloved 1985 JCM800 2204. It currently has Winged C EL34s for power and Mesa Boogie 12AX7's in all preamp positions (it came with these when I bought the amp).

I think I'm going to go with:

V1) NOS RFT ECC83,
V2) Tung-Sol 12ax7
V3) ???

It seems many people have really conflicting views on how much V3 will affect the tone of the amp when played driven. I was going to use another Tung-Sol as a PI but after some mixed reviews, I'm not sure what will sound the best for an amp that I run purely run dirty. Can someone give me a breakdown on what the different preamp tube positions affect as far as tone?

Thanks in advance.

Just because we love amps, here's a pic of my 800:


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a newer (1987) 800 2204 and I run all JJ's and I really like their ECC83, well priced and pretty consistant tube. I ran all kinds of different types in mine but it seems to like the JJ's, to me they sound smooth and you can get enough gain out of them.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I currently have the newer Mullard re-issues in mine. They don't have quite as much gain as the JJ's but are a bit more detailed. Depends on what you're looking for.

I have JJ KT-77's in the power section for now, but I think I will try the Winged C's when I do my next tubestore order.


----------

